# Nintendo 64 Console Mods List



## WB3000 (Jul 18, 2008)

I recently purchased a couple of N64 units off eBay, and I was eager to see what modifications could be done to them. Sadly, there's no real compiled list of the different ones, only a few decent ones scattered around. This list will contain what I have found around the net, but if anyone knows of more to add, please do say!

Nintendo 64 Console Modifications:

Internal Modifications:
Adding an RGB output to NTSC N64s (Alternate)
Creating an RGB Booster if the RGB mod is weak or darkened.
Allowing Japanese games to fit into a US Console
Total Redesigns:
The "L64"
Many more portable style modifications...
There are a bunch of other portable mods, if any others are requested I'd be glad to put them on. Hopefully this can develop into a decent resource for N64 Modification


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Aug 27, 2008)

WB3000 said:
			
		

> I recently purchased a couple of N64 units off eBay, and I was eager to see what modifications could be done to them. Sadly, there's no real compiled list of the different ones, only a few decent ones scattered around. This list will contain what I have found around the net, but if anyone knows of more to add, please do say!
> 
> Nintendo 64 Console Modifications:
> 
> ...


Why are there only so many ones? The N64 was so awesome, and it .. died


----------



## WB3000 (Aug 27, 2008)

Antoligy said:
			
		

> Why are there only so many ones? The N64 was so awesome, and it .. died
> 
> I'm not really sure, but indeed the N64 was awesome. Perhaps it's due to the variety of mainboards in them, some have the compatable RGB chip, some don't, etc.
> 
> ...



Well, I've done the paint job, but that's about it. I found a couple of points to get power off of, but so far the LEDs just don't light up very bright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. It's getting a bit frustrating, so I haven't done much with it lately. I hope I can finish it before the summer ends.


----------



## nehe32 (Mar 1, 2009)

damn i wish there were more mods for N64
i bought one off for $5 the other day just for modding
might try making a portable one if i find somewhere locally to get the screen


----------



## 8BitWalugi (Nov 27, 2009)

Jesus, I'd pay to get my N64 modded into an L64!


----------



## ConJ (Nov 27, 2009)

Heres one for you - http://spinout182.com/p/n64/ not quite as nice as the L64, but still a valiant effort.

And this one - http://benheck.com/n64-portable


----------

